# Sedan Roof Rack



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone installed a roof rack on their Gen 2 sedans?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2017 Hatchback Roof Rack Help


According to Thule website they don't have an aeroblade foot pack for 2016-2017 models. Has anyone found the previous footpack from 2015 viable or know of a different brand that works well? Thank you.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

ty! Looks like both of those companies are still figuring out the pandemic supply chain / increased demand for outdoor gear... who knows when they will have them back in stock (Canada)  

i will just strap kayaks/canoes to the roof with pool noodles and rope, very tightly


----------

